# Castle Creek: Bridge work in Aspen



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Flows are quite low but I wanted to post a notice that there will be work this week on the Powerplant Rd bridge over Castle Creek. River use will be impossible for a few days as crews work on the bridge deck. The finished product will be unchanged as far as river travel is concerned.


----------

